# 97 Altima emmissions help



## chris1123 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a 97 altima that was orginally sold in California. It is now living in Texas. About a year ago the catalytic converter went out. The only place I could get it was Dealer it was around $700. I tried to get around this buy putting a federal only cat on since that is all you can get without going thru the dealer, and I changed the ecu to a federal one. Now Iam having problems with the air intake sensor. I believe there is a different one used for California and non California cars. Could anyone who knows anything about this help me on what to do next... does anyone know is there two types of air intake sensors in use????


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

If the car is in texas why dont you go to the local autoparts store and ask them if they sell two types of sensors..if they cant get any info on it then ur gonna have to go the Vehicle Emissions Test station and ask them urself.

ps- I couldnt find anything about there being two sensors but im guessing there is a different one in use.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I've never heard of different AIT for California and Federal on Altimas. It also wouldn't make sense since they DO NOT play a role in fuel injection timing, i.e. fuel mixture. 

What exactly do you mean when you say you are having problems with the AIT?


----------



## chris1123 (Jun 11, 2005)

jserrano said:


> I've never heard of different AIT for California and Federal on Altimas. It also wouldn't make sense since they DO NOT play a role in fuel injection timing, i.e. fuel mixture.
> 
> What exactly do you mean when you say you are having problems with the AIT?


I changed the ECU to a federal one and the check engine light came on almost right away. The two codes are PO110 and PO325. When I looked it up in the Haynes manual it states that with the ignition in the on position you should get about 5v at the connector. I read Ov. I never tried to get a reading with the other ECU so Iam not sure what is going on. With the old ECU it didn't have this problem it was a cat problem. I have gone to the dealer and on there computer it shows one that is on the side of the top of the air cleaner box. This one is on the air intake pipe. If I go to a junk yard most of this is already removed to get to engine parts. My thinking is it runs of a different connector. This one is only a two wire one. If not then possibly this ECU could be bad...


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, you need to backprobe the edge connector of the ECU for the 5V. Pin 28 (blue wire) is 5V and pin 50 (black wire) is ground.


----------

